# A weekend of kids catching Carp on the GMR



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

An impromptu fishing social & camp out came together on the Great Miami River boat ramp this weekend, hosted by some of the local Carp Anglers group members.

Lots & lots of heard fighting hungry Carp Cats & suckers kept everyone's bite alarms screaming all weekend.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like an awesome weekend! 
& gorgeous little mirror. It's always nice to see younger kids being educated on carp fishing.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome! A lot of nice carp and big smiles in those pictures! . Does your carp anglers group have a website?


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

TurtleJugger said:


> Awesome! A lot of nice carp and big smiles in those pictures! . Does your carp anglers group have a website?


http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/cag/


----------

